# All Adopted



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

Location: Rochester, NY
Number of rats: *9*
Sex: *4 male / 5 female*
Age(s): 3 weeks (will remain with mother until 4.5 weeks)
Name(s): no learned names, only nicknames
Colours: brown, black, black hooded, grey hooded
Coat: *rex and straight*
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: accidental litter
Temperament: social, sweet, and active
Medical problems: none known
Will the group be split: yes. Ideally babies will be adopted in pairs, unless adoptee has existing rats or plans to get a cagemate elsewhere.
Transport available: I am *willing to drive 2 hours in any direction*, or I am willing to meet halfway for longer drives. (if you want a baby i'll work something out!!!!)
Other: email MopyDream44 @ gmail.com if you'd like to know more
URL of Pictures: see above
Would you like them advertised on myspace: yes


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: 9, both, Rochester New York, USA*

*{{{UPDATE}}}* 

Two of the males have found a home! The two remaining males are rex coats! I would prefer they be adopted together unless you already have male rats! 
_
{{{NOTE TO READERS}}}_
If you think you are interested please get back to me soon. The rats that do not find homes by 5 weeks of age will be going to a Rat Rescue in Rochester NY! 

Edited Info 

Location: Rochester, NY
Number of rats: 7
Sex: *2 male / 5 female*
Age(s): 3.5 weeks (will remain with mother until 4.5 weeks)
Name(s): no learned names, only nicknames
Colours: brown, black, black hooded, grey hooded, beige 
Coat: *rex and straight*
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: accidental litter
Temperament: social, sweet, and active
Medical problems: none known
Will the group be split: yes. Ideally babies will be adopted in pairs, unless adoptee has existing rats or plans to get a cagemate elsewhere.
Transport available: I am *willing to drive 2 hours in any direction*, or I am willing to meet halfway for longer drives. (if you want a baby i'll work something out!!!!)
Other: 
These are very sweet babies. I have been handling them since 3 days old, so they are social litte ratties. They LOVE to explore but they are more than willing to sleep in your hand and brux when they are sleepy! They have a wheel, so it is likely that some of them will use a wheel as they grow older. Please private message me ,or email MopyDream44 @ gmail.com if you have any questions. 
URL of Pictures: see above
Would you like them advertised on myspace: yes


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: 9, both, Rochester New York, USA*

*{{{{ATTENTION}}}}*

The rat babies who have not yet found homes will be taken to Ratzo Rescue in Rochester NY July 18th. If you are 100% sure you'd like to adopt a rat from this litter contast me A.S.A.P. via private message or email! Otherwise you can visit www.ratzorescue.com to see ratties available for adoption! 

Edited Info 7/17

Location: Rochester, NY
Number of rats: 7
Sex: *1 male / 5 female*
Age(s): *5 weeks*
Name(s): no learned names, only nicknames
Colours: brown, black, grey, black hooded. 
Coat: *rex and straight*
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: accidental litter
Temperament: social, sweet, and active
Medical problems: none known
Will the group be split: yes. Ideally babies will be adopted in pairs, unless adoptee has existing rats or plans to get a cagemate elsewhere.
Transport available: I am willing to drive 2 hours in any direction, or I am willing to meet halfway for longer drives. (if you want a baby i'll work something out!!!!)
Other:
These are very sweet babies. I have been handling them since 3 days old, so they are social litte ratties. They LOVE to explore but they are more than willing to sleep in your hand and brux when they are sleepy! They have a wheel, so it is likely that some of them will use a wheel as they grow older. Please private message me ,or email MopyDream44 @ gmail.com if you have any questions.
URL of Pictures: see above
Would you like them advertised on myspace: yes


----------



## kancerr (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: 9, both, Rochester New York, USA*

any of them left? i live in maryland (near dc) and am interested.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: 9, both, Rochester New York, USA*

sorry it took so long to reply! The ratties are currently at the Ratzo Rescue! Three of the sisters are still available!


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

**RECAP/UPDATE**

5 of the ratties have homes with me, 4 girls and 1 male
5 ratties were taken to Ratzo Rescue 1 male and 4 girls
1 boy was adopted by a member of the forum  
2 girls were adopted by a Jackie  
2 boys were adopted by Glenda a lovely woman I used to work with  
_*sadly one of the boys passed away a week or two later. Glenda did research, and signs point to a weak heart.  Knowing that her baby needed a friend she tracked me down to ask if any of his brothers were still in need of a home, so Glenda adopted the last male and a buddy he had made at the shelter  _

Holly the owner of the rescue adopted one of the females, and she had successfully found a home for one of the other girls!! 

SO THAT MEANS 

Edited Info

Location: Rochester, NY
Number of rats: *2*
Sex: *female*
Age(s): *3 months*
Name(s): no learned names, only nicknames
Colours: one is *agouti* and the other is a *lighter agouti*. She looks a little grey. They are half rex. 
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: accidental litter
Temperament: *social, sweet, and active*
Medical problems: none known
*Will the group be split: No.* The are very attached to eachother, and they MUST be adopted together! 
*Transport available: I am willing to drive 1.5 hours in any direction, or I am willing to meet halfway for slighty longer drives. (basically if you want my babies, and you promise a loving home I'll work something out with you)*
Other:
These are very sweet babies. I have been handling them since 3 days old, so they are social litte ratties. They LOVE to explore but they are more than willing to sleep in your hand and brux when they are sleepy! They have a wheel, so it is likely that some of them will use a wheel as they grow older. Please private message me ,or email MopyDream44 @ gmail.com if you have any questions.
_Adoption Fee: The Ratzo Rescue requests a min donation of 5$ per rat adopted. To assure the ratties go to a loving home I am personally requesting 3-5 $ more per rattie adopted, to be given to Ratzo Rescue in your name as an additional donation! _

Pictures: You can visit www.ratzorescue.com to see pictures of the girls. 

These are very sweet girls, and I would love if they found a home. Please get back to me via PM or my email *[email protected]*

edit: missed some info


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

I just found out from the Ratzo Rescue that my last two ratties up for adoption found a good home with a couple that had a mischief of 6 rats beforehand. They love to take their ratties along in their hoodies everywhere! I'm very happy.


----------

